# Leaky Gut in patients with diarrhea-predominant IBS



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

http://www.karger.com/Article/Abstract/333083

2012;85(1):40-6. doi: 10.1159/000333083. Epub 2011 Dec 14.

Leaky gut in patients with diarrhea-predominant irritable bowel syndrome and inactive ulcerative colitis.
Gecse K1, Róka R, Séra T, Rosztóczy A, Annaházi A, Izbéki F, Nagy F, Molnár T, Szepes Z, Pávics L, Bueno L, Wittmann T.

Author information
Abstract

BACKGROUND/AIMS:

Defective epithelial barrier has been implicated in the pathogenesis of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) and inflammatory bowel diseases. The aim of this study was to investigate gut permeability in patients with inactive ulcerative colitis (UC) and in patients with IBS.

METHODS:

IBS patients of the diarrhea-predominant (IBS-D) and of the constipation-predominant subgroup (IBS-C), patients with inactive UC and healthy subjects were enrolled. Gut permeability was evaluated by measuring 24-hour urine excretion of orally administered (51)Cr-EDTA. Clinical symptoms were evaluated in IBS-D patients and correlated to colonic permeability.

RESULTS:

There was a significant decrease in the proximal small intestinal permeability in IBS-C patients compared to controls (0.26 ± 0.05 vs. 0.63 ± 0.1%; p < 0.05). Distal small intestinal permeability showed no significant difference in the studied group of patients compared to controls. Colonic permeability of IBS-D and inactive UC patients was significantly increased compared to controls (2.68 ± 0.35 and 3.74 ± 0.49 vs. 1.04 ± 0.18%; p < 0.05, p < 0.001). Colonic permeability of IBS-D patients correlated with stool frequency.

CONCLUSIONS:

Elevated gut permeability is localized to the colon both in IBS-D and in inactive UC patients.

Copyright © 2011 S. Karger AG, Basel.

PMID:

22179430

[PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------

